
Intel lets you manipulate encrypted data - yread
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/06/27/intel-lets-you-manipulate-encrypted-data/#.T-wPCiVGw-w.hackernews
======
twiceaday
My friends is doing his masters on homomorphic encryption, it's a fascinating
subject. But like the article said, the current demand for information
storage/manipulation is directly proportional to current demand for
information.

